# HELP: 1996 Nissan Altima GXE airbag light flashing all the time



## chenq129 (Nov 11, 2005)

From one day, it starts to flash all the time when I drive. Any suggestions before I take it to dealer?

Thank you so much!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Same thing happened in my 97 Nissan truck. I took it to the dealer and they said it was the airbag control module. I didn't have to pay for it because it was still under waranty, but I think it was around 300 bucks.


----------

